# Supersix Evo Red or Supersix 1



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

What would you rather for the $$$ to performance difference?

Lookin at &k for the Evo red in Aus v's $k for the Supersix 1 (dur-ace). Hard since the LBS doesn't have either instock.

MDL


----------



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

Idea.....order supersix frame, buy red grouppo and build the bike with your favorite stem bars and seatpost, and you have a lite bike and about 1k less than an evo red


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale is having a difficult time with EVO inventories, complete bike will get priority over frame sales, good luck to getting one from Cannondale.


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a synapse 105 2011 now just have upgradeites. 

But fkr the price the red arnt cheap compared to some other bikes. Most are sellin for 7k but 1 shop just put it up for 5k. Huge difference. 

MDL


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...what kind of question is that?? Thats like asking whether you should get an A4 or S4. 

Get the Evo. 14.11lbs bone stock.


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

I understand the weight difference but that's a crap load of money inbetween, the raod that i ride on arn't the smooths around.

I can'tseem to find any reviews on the supersix v's Evo, anyone seen one?

MDL


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

this is what i did when faced with the same dilema:
Bought a 2011 SS 5 for $1800.00
sold 105 group for $650
Frame cost=$1150
Bought Red Black Group for $1300 w/o cranks
Bought Cannodale Hoolowgram SL Cranks $600
Bought Boyd 58 mm Carbon Clincher Wheels for $800
Stem, seatpost and handle bars $220
look Blade pedals Ti $230

total cost=$4300
Weight= 15.6 lbs

love my bike.
Now, the Evo would have been 1 lb or a little lighter than this set up. but, eventually in about 2 years i will buy an Evo assuming the reviews are still what they are today. i am 185 lbs and rode an Evo for a whole day during Cannondale Demo day and i really enjoyed it. i thought i felt some minor flex in the rear, but, nothing that would keep me from buying one. i got the super six becasue i like the way it handles. as good as the Evo. so, saving over $1000.00 made my decission very easy.


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

If you NEED to have the latest and greatest then the Evo is the only answer between the two. It's just better. However, the standard Super Six is one of the great carbon frames - nice ride, great geometry and stiff enough for all but the uber-elite. The DA model you refer to could go a couple of upgrades and this would be a good way to spend that price difference. Either way you'll either get a great or outstanding bike. This is a no-lose choice.


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think the EVO looks really nice... there both expensive and I think it comes down to what you want more.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

mdloc0 said:


> I understand the weight difference but that's a crap load of money inbetween, the raod that i ride on arn't the smooths around.
> 
> I can'tseem to find any reviews on the supersix v's Evo, anyone seen one?
> 
> MDL


Traumamd wrote an extensive review on his EVO do a search and you find it.


----------

